# Lets talk BULK products



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

I hate p*ssing about with £15 500ml bottles when theres a 5litre daddy version I can stock up on

Wha are your faves?

I hear the carplan demon range is actually the same stuff as the carplan Valet range in 5 litre tubs for around £10 each 

Meguiars APC has lasted me about 2 years dilluted, its amazing stuff.

Tempted to trythe X-press spray wax as it works on glass too and so wil lsave some more time, but not yet got around to being low on any waxes and got loads of sonax detailer and Demon shine left which does a great job

TFR? Im using demon machine atm, but wil ltry their valet TFR or powermax 5litres

Makes life so much easier these sprays (especially with a big Volvo), im done messing with pastes on such big cars, you have no time left over for the detail.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I've always bought car shampoo by the 5 litres.
Been using Simoniz wash and wax for over 10 years.
About a fiver for 5 litres from Costco.


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

I have the 5L CarPlan Valet APC (I actually really like this product, it is as good as Megs imo but much cheaper at around £12), and the 5L bottle of PowerMaxed TFR (another excellent product). 

I don't find the need to stock up of other 5L containers, wheels get cleaned with shampoo or APC more often than not, and shampoo wise I like the highly dilutable stuff like CarChem 1900:1 and Bilt Hamber AutoWash, which in small bottles last ages.

If I had the space, and used the products more, I'd probably also pick up a 5L container of AutoSmart Tardis.


----------



## AndyKay (Mar 4, 2012)

CarPro Reset Shampoo is 1:1000 so 7ml per 7 litres will last absolutely ages


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Indeed I love Auto Finesse crystal but a 500ml bottle for about a tenner isn’t helpful. I just got a 5l bottle for £23 happy days. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Radish293 said:


> Indeed I love Auto Finesse crystal but a 500ml bottle for about a tenner isn't helpful. I just got a 5l bottle for £23 happy days.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not one I've tried - which others have you tried to compare to. I'm currently using AutoGlanz Moonshine which is very nice to use, didn't get along with PowerMaxed at all and gave it away..,


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Most things from Car Chem can be had in 5L (and more - much more )

Bilt Hamber in 5L sizes also.

Working my way through some Koch Chemie Green Star in a big bottle (11kg) ATM

Does anyone go even bigger (25L size?) for personal work? And if so, what? I'm guessing pro shops use maybe Autosmart in that sort of size?

Andy.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> Not one I've tried - which others have you tried to compare to. I'm currently using AutoGlanz Moonshine which is very nice to use, didn't get along with PowerMaxed at all and gave it away..,


I've tried loads of glass cleaners and like this the best it has a high alcohol content and evaporates quickly when buffed. Really useful when the weather is cold. Only Auto Finesse product I really like

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Radish293 said:


> I've tried loads of glass cleaners and like this the best it has a high alcohol content and evaporates quickly when buffed. Really useful when the weather is cold. Only Auto Finesse product I really like
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cheers mate :thumb:

Will look to try when I run down then


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

NorthantsPete said:


> I hate p*ssing about with £15 500ml bottles when theres a 5litre daddy version I can stock up on


You're overpaying then mate. Plenty in and around the 10 quid range. And if u get past the badge...a positive smorgasboard at a fiver or below.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

ONR, using 256:1 for wash solution means a 5ltr bottle lasts forever.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Autosmart All the Way Very well Priced And last Forever


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Cookeh said:


> I have the 5L CarPlan Valet APC (I actually really like this product, it is as good as Megs imo but much cheaper at around £12), and the 5L bottle of PowerMaxed TFR (another excellent product).
> 
> I don't find the need to stock up of other 5L containers, wheels get cleaned with shampoo or APC more often than not, and shampoo wise I like the highly dilutable stuff like CarChem 1900:1 and Bilt Hamber AutoWash, which in small bottles last ages.
> 
> If I had the space, and used the products more, I'd probably also pick up a 5L container of AutoSmart Tardis.


 Is that the clean 100+ stuff? 
I hear it's the same stuff as demon clean which gets rave reviews, once I'm out through of this autoglym stuff I'm gonna stick up.

All the demon stuff is 3.99 in b and m at the minute if you wanna test


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

NorthantsPete said:


> Is that the clean 100+ stuff?
> I hear it's the same stuff as demon clean which gets rave reviews, once I'm out through of this autoglym stuff I'm gonna stick up.
> 
> All the demon stuff is 3.99 in b and m at the minute if you wanna test


Cant recall off the top of my head, but will take a look tomorrow and report back. Thanks for the tip on B&M too, might grab their QD as I've heard good things.


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

NorthantsPete said:


> Is that the clean 100+ stuff?
> I hear it's the same stuff as demon clean which gets rave reviews, once I'm out through of this autoglym stuff I'm gonna stick up.
> 
> All the demon stuff is 3.99 in b and m at the minute if you wanna test


Sorry for the delay, yes it is the clean 100+ stuff. Really is excellent imo.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I like that... What's your favourite? :thumb:
kudos for not asking ... What's the best? That does my swede in.:wall:

My favourite is KC FSE in 10ltr option. Shop around the cost is not as scary as some sell it for.
I use it a lot and lucky it is just what I need and like. Excellent QD and water spots a thing of the past:thumb:

I agree the 5 or 10ltr is money saving, but better to be sure you will consume enough to warrant the large quantity, otherwise you will not be saving. :thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Itstony said:


> I like that... What's your favourite? :thumb:
> 
> kudos for not asking ... What's the best? That does my swede in.:wall:
> 
> ...


I wish Koch Chemie did 5l sizes. I love FSE to bits but even at the rate I use it 10l will last me years.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Radish293 said:


> I wish Koch Chemie did 5l sizes. I love FSE to bits but even at the rate I use it 10l will last me years.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I do know where they will decant into a 5ltr unbranded bottle :thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Cheapest place for FSE Tony?
:thumb:



Itstony said:


> I like that... What's your favourite? :thumb:
> kudos for not asking ... What's the best? That does my swede in.:wall:
> 
> My favourite is KC FSE in 10ltr option. Shop around the cost is not as scary as some sell it for.
> ...


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

wyliss said:


> Cheapest place for FSE Tony?
> 
> :thumb:


I've been getting most of my Koch Chemie products from in2detailing with 10% discount for this site it's a bargain.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

How do you get the 10% discount? I’m placing an order next week. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Itstony said:


> I like that... What's your favourite? :thumb:
> kudos for not asking ... What's the best? That does my swede in.:wall:


Yeah it's all relevant isnt it? Cutting through the marketing and hype is 90% of this business.

Someone ay say "hey yeah i have a wax i love it, works for me £100 for 30ml, made by monks in the mountains and bottled by virgins" another will say "screw that, I get 5l for £3 that works for me"

Its what works for you, that KC stuff keeps popping up on my radar and recommendations so likely have to check them out. I LIKE concentrates, you can store and bottle in sprayers... in fact i like sprayers, for ease. I USED to like pastes and more old skool products as it reminds me of the 80s however in the real world, results are what you need, and the easiest way to get their in least time (for me, this is my view, others may have their own stories, may enjoy spending all day waxing one car)

However favourites normally comes with a comment of 'why' which can fit someones requirements.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Technicians Choice TEC582 Ceramic Detail Spray in 1 gallon- 5 gallon is getting a lot of love but USA only...


AutoFetish (youtube)goes on about Megs Detailer range and every product Ive used has been impressive. Im tempted to grab some Xpress wax as he uses it inside and out, the APC is great and the only thing that got cat poo out of my carpet in the house! His products crossover all day.. Wheel brightener whilst initially expensive also looks great.


Has anyone tried any detailers, bulk 5l from ebay? theres a few there quick detail rinse waxes with polymers going for about £10-15!

PRo-Kleen Washless wax was really really nice to use in 5 litres, spray on and wipe off. Even tried on a very soiled car and it did quite well despite the 20+ clothes needed haha. Im going to ry using it as a drying aid/rinse wax next time around.


On the flip side we also have £1 stores stocking some unknown stuff, you could go int here and got 10 litres for £10 - again worth a test/look for the zero-snob crowd.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Sorry, I should have added my other post here - What are you favourite wheel cleaners in 5 litre options?


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Cookeh said:


> I have the 5L CarPlan Valet APC (I actually really like this product, it is as good as Megs imo but much cheaper at around £12), and the 5L bottle of PowerMaxed TFR (another excellent product).
> 
> I don't find the need to stock up of other 5L containers, wheels get cleaned with shampoo or APC more often than not, and shampoo wise I like the highly dilutable stuff like CarChem 1900:1 and Bilt Hamber AutoWash, which in small bottles last ages.
> 
> If I had the space, and used the products more, I'd probably also pick up a 5L container of AutoSmart Tardis.


Tried the clean 100+ today - i woudnt say its meguiars standard but its ok. It has an oily texture and residue but it does work really good on glass so thats a bonus.

I dilluted it and its less oily but not as good at cleaning ability - megs is industrial, bt its probably very toxic to breath in too
this stuff smells a bit like sticky stuff remover


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

NorthantsPete said:


> Tried the clean 100+ today - i woudnt say its meguiars standard but its ok. It has an oily texture and residue but it does work really good on glass so thats a bonus.
> 
> I dilluted it and its less oily but not as good at cleaning ability - megs is industrial, bt its probably very toxic to breath in too
> this stuff smells a bit like sticky stuff remover


For cheap apc, nothign can beat 1l of APC or 25p Morisons or Asda have their own, I can get 4L of APC for £1 same quality as Flash.

No way you can beat that I dare any one to try !

And its dilutable I use it 1:4 to clean brushes buckets arches etc


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

THE RAG COMPANY (10-Pack) 16 in. x 16 in. Professional Edgeless 365 GSM Premium 70/30 Blend Microfiber POLISHING and AUTO DETAILING Towels (Royal Blue)

10 pack from clean and shiny 
Link


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

10 -Pack) THE RAG COMPANY 16" x 16" Professional Edgeless 420 GSM Dual-Pile Premium Plush Microfiber Auto Detailing Towels "Creature Edgeless" (Lime Green)

LINK


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

NorthantsPete said:


> Tried the clean 100+ today - i woudnt say its meguiars standard but its ok. It has an oily texture and residue but it does work really good on glass so thats a bonus.
> 
> I dilluted it and its less oily but not as good at cleaning ability - megs is industrial, bt its probably very toxic to breath in too
> this stuff smells a bit like sticky stuff remover


That's interesting. I use it at 1:19 for general duties/bug removal and I find I could probably reduce that significantly and still get good cleaning power. I also use it at 1:9 for arches/engine bays and find it just chews through dirt and grease. I can't say I've ever found it be especially oily either, but perhaps that's more of an issue when used neat.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I’ve found Power Maxed 5litre products offer great value.

Glass cleaner, frequent use acid free wheel cleaner are the two most used products.

Although buying 5litres of C2v3 and 5 litres of Car Pro EcH20 was a bit


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Naddy37 said:


> I've found Power Maxed 5litre products offer great value.
> 
> Glass cleaner, frequent use acid free wheel cleaner are the two most used products.
> 
> Although buying 5litres of C2v3 and 5 litres of Car Pro EcH20 was a bit


I wouldnt worry, i bought this lot last week


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

We started off in the trade, and were trade products only for the first 20 years of our existence. It is still a large part of what we do, most people know us for the white retail bottles but our trade business is the longest running part of our operation. We have an extensive range with some products sharing identical formulas between trade and retail, so if you have a favourite Autoglym "small bottles" products, there is the possibility there is a "large bottle" version available too. If you want to know you can ask us.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Autoglym said:


> We started off in the trade, and were trade products only for the first 20 years of our existence. It is still a large part of what we do, most people know us for the white retail bottles but our trade business is the longest running part of our operation. We have an extensive range with some products sharing identical formulas between trade and retail, so if you have a favourite Autoglym "small bottles" products, there is the possibility there is a "large bottle" version available too. If you want to know you can ask us.


Yep, your spray detailers are on my list - its the future, wax as you dry


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

I bought some bulk recently and found them messy to use - solution decant to something practical. 
Aldi had washing machine detergent in neat bottle so when it was finished, perfect. 
Even swapped the label over. Stands vertical and has neat dispenser.









Crash486


----------

